# Something up with the app?



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

I got a notification that the car had an update to apply. The app, which is normally logged in, is asking me to log into it, everywhere I have it installed, and it's refusing to take the password I know is correct. Even going to Tesla.com refuses to take it. In one case, the app gave an internal server error.

Something going on with the app? It worked fine, a couple of days ago, when I applied an update to the car ...


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

No issues here with the app (iOS just in case) on only one device.


----------



## Dasher (Oct 5, 2018)

skygraff said:


> No issues here with the app (iOS just in case) on only one device.


A number of users in the UK are reporting issues with the app at the moment. My iPhone Tesla app unusually asked me to log on this morning, and accepted my normal password. However, it could not wake my car up. I took the phone to the car, opened the door and confirmed that the car seemed to be operating normally. After a short while, the app gave an error message (check internet connection) but then appeared to link with the car and now seems normal. Other people are having similar difficulties.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Here is my wife's car...

Note the time... 4:20... that's Elon and his childish jokes. That's stuck though and won't clear.


----------

